# شرح برنامج اوتوديسك لاند دسكتوب



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد للة لقد تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن بصعوبة فسوف اضع لكم الروابط لكى يسهل عليكم فى التحميل
الموضوع خاص بالاستاذ فواز العنسى


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الاول*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21591151...1593_.rar.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/20543267/6f9dfbde/1NO_.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثانى*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21597309...1591_.rar.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/20463703...a6f/2NO__.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثالث*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21608256...02___15 .html
أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20361543...336/3NO__.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الرابع*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21612070...81_.rar .html
أوhttp://www.4shared.com/file/20464850/fb080014/4NO_.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الخامس*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21618107...1585_.rar.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/20466412/d27995d3/5NO_.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس السادس*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21622984...1585_.rar.html 
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/20467302...572/6NO__.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس السابع*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21625590...87___15 .html
أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20467867...99a/7NO__.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثامن*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21637657...87___15 .html
أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20477554...100/8no__.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس التاسع*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21634628...604___1 .html 
أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20479300...dd/9NO___.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس العاشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/21630227...1610_.rar.html
أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20480403...b9/10NO__.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الحادى عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/23770415...605___1 .html
أو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/20481455...ac/11NO__.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثانى عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/23771993...605___1 .html
أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20483181...98/12NO__.html
​


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثالث عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/23780997...590_.ra .html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/20489044...48/13NO__.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الرابع عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/23783192...1589___ .html
أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20491340...7/14NO___.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الخامس عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/23799962...1604___ .html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/20492377...9/15NO___.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس السادس عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/23801370..._1602__ .html
أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20493205...16NO_____.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس السابع عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/24728256...1578_.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثامن عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/24729541...1585_.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس التاسع عشر*

http://rapidshare.com/files/31220786...1593_.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس العشرين*

http://rapidshare.com/files/29218521/20.rar


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الحادى والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/29220946/21_widning.rar


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثانى والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/29222531/22_widening.rar
​


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثالث والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/30847773...PER_1.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الرابع والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/30852248...PER_2.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الرابع والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/30852248...PER_2.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الخامس والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/31035839...ofile.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس السادس والعشرون*

الجزء الاول
http://rapidshare.com/files/31039295...ction.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس السادس والعشرون*

الجزء الثانى
http://rapidshare.com/files/31042796...ION_2.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس السابع والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/31052153...POINT.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثامن والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/33447454...HEET1.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس التاسع والعشرون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/33452076...EET_2.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثلاثون*

http://rapidshare.com/files/34040602...EET_1.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الحادى والثلاثون والاخير*

http://rapidshare.com/files/34043563...EET_2.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*معلومات المشروع*

معلومات المشروع الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/20553801...50_STREET.html
معلوات المشروع الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/20554228...project_2.html
معلومات المشروع
http://rapidshare.com/files/23801672..._1593_. .html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*المشروع للمحترفين*

http://rapidshare.com/files/31029908/AUTMA.rar.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*land*

Land 1
Land 2


----------



## أميروعد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزي فواز واياك كل خير


----------



## رعد اسحق (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود الرائع 
اذا ممكن شرح تنصيب البرنامج لاني نصبتة وميعمل ...... وشكرا


----------



## dr_aflatooon (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور جدا يا غالى


----------



## شعلة (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته,ارجو من الاخ اسلام صبحي شرح طريقة رسم مقطع طولي للارض الطبيعية(Profile) بواسطة مناسيب الميزانية (باستخدام center line).


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (6 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## engahmed2000 (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس ابو سلخه (9 مارس 2008)

*مساعدة*

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز شكرا على جهودك
ارجو مساعدتي في لاند دسك توب 2004
في ادخال النقاط مباشرة في البرنامج
مثل مسافة ودقائق وثواني اي زاويه
وارجو وضع *****ك
وشكرا


----------



## ضياء الشام (9 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الشرح


----------



## محمود الناصري (9 مارس 2008)

مكشكورين وما قصرتو
والرحمه والدعاء من الله لكم 
وشكرا


----------



## مساح مكة (13 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا خيواني (15 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## عماد مغربي (16 مارس 2008)

*الشكر وطلب ارسال باقي الملفات*

الأخ العزيز فواز العنسي المحترم

اشكر لك جهودك المباركة في هذا العمل الممتاز والذي يساعدنا جميعا في العمل والوصول الى ما نريد من عمل وباقصى سرعة ولكن للاسف لم استطع اكمال التنزيل للملفات من الدرس السابع عشر فما فوق حتى النهاية وذلك لعدم وجود الملفات .

أمل من الأخوة والأخوات الكرام من لديه باقي الملفات مع المشاريع اعادة رفعها او ارسالها لي على البريد الالكتروني [email protected]
[email protected]

واكون لكم من الشاكرين 

أخوكم / عماد مغربي


----------



## الطائرة (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (24 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى فى الله


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 مارس 2008)

والله انا مش قادر اعبر عن مشاعري تجاه ذالك العمل العظيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

مشكور ياجميل


----------



## باكير (5 أبريل 2008)

لك من كل قلبي جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح عمارة (5 أبريل 2008)

راجو اخذ كورس فى البرنامج 
0104486568


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 أبريل 2008)




----------



## باكير (7 أبريل 2008)

اخ اسلام الله يجزيك كل خير ولا يسعني إلا ان اقول " اللهم بارك له في ماله و ولده وعمره , اللهم اجعل له من كل هم فرجا و من كل ضيق مخرجا , حفتك الملائكة و ذكرك الله في ملاء من الملائكة , و ادخلك الجنة من غير حساب ".


----------



## باكير (7 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز اسلام هذا الرابط لا يعمل و قد جربته كثيرا , الرابط 4 shared كان يعمل بصورة جيدة جدا ارجوا لو تفضلت علينا و حملتهاعلى هذا الرابط


----------



## ع س ص (9 أبريل 2008)

أشكر الأخ إسلام صبحي وقد نم تحميل دروس اللاند ديسك توب من 1 إلى 16 وبعدها لم أتمكن من تحميل باقي الدروس أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عدوشة (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي .. مجهود ممتاز


----------



## عثمان فاضل (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا مساعدتي حول طريقة التحميل من برنامج الربد شير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عثمان فاضل (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو بكرهل ممكن المساعده حول طريقة التحميل من برنامج الربد شير ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mghebib (13 أبريل 2008)

ارجو اعادة التحميل المواضيع الباقية من RAPIDSHAIRالىshared4


----------



## ميلاد عساف (14 أبريل 2008)

الله يوفقك .... ابحثت عنهم كتير مالقيتهم إلا عندك ياقمر... الف شكر


----------



## المهندسة جيهان (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وباراك فيكم على هذا الشرح الجميل وباذن الله فهو في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## halsaheer (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا , ولكن لم يتم التحميل من الربيداش فقط تم تحميل الددروس حتى 16


----------



## سامى عباس احمد (15 أبريل 2008)

اين هى روابط البرنامج اخى الكريم


----------



## hussie_am (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## سعيد أحمد عليم (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا: وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور سامح (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا على المجهود الرائع 
زتدك الله من علمه


----------



## لقمان سعيد (19 أبريل 2008)

ممكن ارسل لي واشكرك


----------



## ابراهيم سالم محمد (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kawahalabja (25 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة جيهان (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك الله الف خير ولكن اين باقي الشرح فنحن في انتظاره ولكم من جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله في وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## لهون جاف (5 مايو 2008)

أخي العزيز شكرأ على هذا المجهود 
تعلم بان الكثير من طالبي العلم من المهندسين يبحثون على دروس كهذه لكن المشكلة هنا في العراق ( العظيم .... ! ؟ ) كما يقال لا يوجد لدينا نظام الكريدت البانكي للاشتراك في مواقع مثل rapidshare.com وتنزيل الدروس لذا لو حبذا كانت هذه الدروس على مواقع مثل foreshared.com أو غيرها 
على لأي حال جازاك الله ألف خير وأسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## mfalahxp (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حارس المصري (6 مايو 2008)

كل الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل


----------



## mostafa sharabash (7 مايو 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووو ر


----------



## mostafa sharabash (7 مايو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (18 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي لانه خير الناس من نفع الناس وهذه اخلاقنا ان شاء الله
اخي العزيز ارجوا المساعده في بعض الامور ولك الشكر على كل حال
-بعض الروابط لم استطع رفعها لعدم امكانية الرفع من الربد شير

- عندي برنامج لاند دسك توب اصدار 2007واول مشكله مع البرنامج هي عدم قدرتي على اظهار النقاط على السطح من خلال ادخال مجموعة نقاط واستيرادها بواسطة ملف اكسل ذو الامتداد( text(tap delimitedالاداتpointحيث تتم كل العمليه بصوره صحيحه سوى عملية الاظهار للنقاط على السطح بواسطةZEمن شريط الاوامر عندها تظهر المشكله ارجوا المساعده


----------



## مرادعبدالله (9 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وجدي الأغبري (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاء الله المهندس فواز العنسي علي هذة الدروس وجعلة في ميزان حسنانة


----------



## مرادعبدالله (10 يونيو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=79062


رابط كامل للموضوع


----------



## اسم مخالف 10 (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

thankssssss


----------



## وسام العبيدي (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك فإنه عبدك ابن عبدك ويشهد له الجميع بالخلق الطيب الله كما حببت فيه خلقك فقربه إليك بعدد من أحبه وأكثر بل أضعاف أضعافهم فقربه إليك يا الله يا رحمن يارحيم ولا تحرمه لذه النظر في وجهك وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره واجمعة مع أهله وأحباءه في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ولا تحرمنا أجره وارزقنا الجنة ورفقة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اللهم ارزقه شربةً هنيئة من نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يظمأ بعدها أبداً اللهم أظله في ظلك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك وصبر أهله وارزقهم الصبر والسلوان والاحتساب عندك يا الله وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

http://www.ahlynews.com/5654677.jpg


----------



## احمد برقاوي (18 يوليو 2008)

كل الشكر لمن قام بانجاز هذا العمل القيم


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً لك أخي على هذا الجهد العظيم، ولا أخفي عليك بأن من هو بحاجة ماسة لهكذا أعمال لا يقدرون جهدك بثمن، لأنه هناك في مكان ما من العالم، تضيق الدنيا ببعضهم، لأجل الحصول على معلومة، وأنت قدمت الكثير، فجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء..................والله ولي التوفيق...والسلام


----------



## محمدالشبروي (2 أغسطس 2008)

من فضلك انا محتاج البرنامج ممكن ربط للبرنامج وشكراعلي الشرح


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (2 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز محمد الشبروي عذراً على التدخل، ولكن أريد أن اقول لك بأن الروابط موجودة في الصفحات الأولى، ستجد على يسارك على الشاشة أرقام الصفحات وسهم إدخل وسجل رقم 1 وانتظر، وهم موجودين في 1-2-3


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس اسلام صبحي وانني ادعو الله ان يجعل هذا التوضيح لبرنامج Land Desk في ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا
مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## سارة هندسة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي رجااااااااااااااااااااااااءا حمل الدروس على شكل 4sharedلان rapid shareلايعمل


----------



## سارة هندسة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الجهود


----------



## سعيد شعبان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الشرح وجاري التحميل يا اخي الكريم


----------



## رائد جمال الدين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزى الله الاخ فواز والاخ اسلام كل خير فمجهودكم مبارك ولكم الاجر والثواب من الله قبل كل الناس


----------



## سعيد شعبان (6 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو من الاخ الكريم اسلام تحميل الجزء الثامن مره اخري وشكرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو من الاخوه الذين قاموا بتحميل الشرح كاملا 
تحميل الجزء الثامن مره اخري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5328441/63a7514b/sharing.html
ده رابط لبلقي الدروس ولكن نرجو تحميل الجزء الثامن مره اخري
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almomani (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعيد شعبان (8 أكتوبر 2008)

محدش من اخونا الكرام حمل الجزء الثامن
يرفعه لينا مره ثانيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أميروعد (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## علي الصدر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

please if anybody have the 8th lesson please upload it and thanks a lot for every thing


----------



## سولارلونر (18 يناير 2009)

ارجوكم من الدرس 20 الروابط لاتعمل لو تكمل فضلك وتحملهم على ال 4shared لان بصراحة ال raipedshare 
عذبنا ؟
نكون شاكرين


----------



## garary (18 يناير 2009)

الان جارى تحميل الدرس 20 والدرس21


----------



## garary (18 يناير 2009)

الدرس رقم20 والدرس رقم 21
http://www.4shared.com/file/81313759/8ccd3ce0/20_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81313764/d951139e/21_widning.html


----------



## garary (18 يناير 2009)

الدرس رقم20 والدرس رقم 21
http://www.4shared.com/file/81313759/8ccd3ce0/20_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81313764/d951139e/21_widning.html


----------



## garary (18 يناير 2009)

من يريد الدرس الثامن هذا هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/78600083/ef59fda4/8no.html


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (19 يناير 2009)

والله ماشاء الله العمل يستاهل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## garary (19 يناير 2009)

جميع الدروس عندى عدا الدرس رقم 29 .اى درس تطلبة انا حاضر وهنا وجب علينا الشكر وكل الشكر للاخ فواز العنسى جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (24 يناير 2009)

المهندس / المبروك ساسى بارك الله فيكم جميعا وفى من ساهم فى انتاج واخراج واعداد هذا العمل الرائع والله هو لا يقدر بثمن وان شاءه الله لكم الجنة انه عمل مميز نشر العلم والمعرفه لدى شباب العرب والمسلمين


----------



## mohamed el safty (25 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم والله مجهود رائع يجب أولا أن أقدم لك خالص تحياتي واحترامي عليه
ثانيا أستأذنك في المحاضره الأولى والثامنه لأن الرابط معطوب
واكرر خالص ووافر تحياتي لشخصكم
أخيكم المهندس / محمد الصفتي


----------



## mohamed el safty (25 يناير 2009)

محتاج من فضلكم الدرس( 1 )والدرس( 8 )


----------



## وجدي الأغبري (19 مارس 2009)

مشششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (20 مارس 2009)

جــزاك الله خــيـــرا


----------



## abeer yahya (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
حاولت التنزيل ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى
شكرا


----------



## eng: issa (31 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (31 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (13 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء رواد هذا المنتدى : اود ان اعلمكم انه تتوفر لدي كافة دروس اللاند للاخ فواز العنسي من الدرس الاول الى الدرس 31 على قرصين فمن يريد ان يحصل على نسخة منها يمكنه التواصل معي عبر ايميلي على الياهو وهو imabs1979


----------



## محمدسندباد (30 يوليو 2009)

الملفات انتهت مدتها ياريت تحدث الروابط بعد اذنك ولك كل التقدير


----------



## mostafaeid (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يااخى على هذا المجهود لكن الرابط 1&2 لايعمل


----------



## mostafaeid (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يااخى على المجهود لكن بعض الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## sh sh (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rasheedzada (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ارجو ان تساعدوني في تنزيل البرنامج لاند ديسك توب


----------



## صالح محمد الشمسي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*shami20002yahoo.com*

:77:اريد شرح عن برنامج اوتودسك لاند


----------



## دموع الاحزان (31 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخواني اذا ممكن من الاخوه المشرفين رفع الشرح على ايميلي وجزاكم الله خيرى[email protected]


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## lord88 (22 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ويسلم راسك


----------



## thaher (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخوكم thaher


----------



## الفهداوي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لو ممكن اخي الكريم رفع الدروس على موقع الميديا فاير 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورا


----------



## nzar bawa (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*nzar bawa*

احسنت اخي جزاك الله خيرا
:75::20: شكرا


----------



## thaher (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية طول ماالدجاجة حافيه معناتو على طول اخوكم thaher thaher thaher thaher


----------



## thaher (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*احسنت اخي جزاك الله خيرا thaher 
thaher
thaher
*


----------



## thaher (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*احسنت اخي جزاك الله خيرا thaher 
thaher
thahe*


----------



## علاء بكور (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الصحة والعافية*

الرجاء عدم الرفع على الرابيد شير 

الرجاء الرفع على الميديا فاير أو الفورشيرد

سؤال ليش الاوتوديسك لاند 2009 ما فيو profile


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
شكرا جزيلا 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

